# Hornets Jeffery Taylor Arrested on Domestic Assault Charge



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515250562787733504


> A current Charlotte Hornets player was arrested early Thursday morning in Michigan on the charge of domestic assault.
> 
> Jeffery Matthew Taylor, 25, was arrested at the East Lansing Marriott at University Place around 1 a.m. Thursday.
> 
> ...


http://www.wcnc.com/story/sports/nba/hornets/2014/09/25/charlotte-hornet-arrested-on-domestic-assault-charge/16225931/

Who is this guy anyway?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

MKG's backup. First pick in the second round in 2012. Missed most of last season to a torn Achilles. He's decent (for a reserve) at everything, but not fantastic at anything. His contract isn't guaranteed for this coming season, so it'll be interested to see how this plays out, but the franchise has seemed pretty invested in him (to the point that they didn't bring back CDR, who played pretty well for them last year), so I think this nets him a 10-game suspension or something along those lines.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2014/...d:+foxnews/sports+(Internal+-+Sports+-+Mixed)



> Charlotte Hornets forward Jeffery Taylor pleaded guilty Wednesday to a domestic violence charge and admitted he pushed his girlfriend at a hotel in Michigan. The news came just hours before the Hornets were set to open the NBA regular season against the Milwaukee Bucks.
> Taylor pleaded guilty in East Lansing District Court to domestic abuse and malicious destruction of property charges. He faces up to 93 days in jail, but prosecutors say they won't oppose a diversion program that could clear Taylor's record if he complies with probation rules.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Did anyone hear when the Hornets announce team read the injury list for the game last night?

Steve Martin: "Jeffrey Taylor won't be with us for a while."
Dell Curry: {Chuckles} "You can say that again."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

kbdullah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/515250562787733504
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did we ever figure out who this guy is?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Did anyone hear when the Hornets announce team read the injury list for the game last night?
> 
> Steve Martin: "Jeffrey Taylor won't be with us for a while."
> Dell Curry: {Chuckles} "You can say that again."


I heard that too. Seems a little hypocritical for a team that just made Lance Stephenson its big summer splash and gave PJ Hairston a pass for punching a high schooler, but I'm wondering if Taylor's done in Charlotte.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suspended 24 games.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> Suspended 24 games.


Counting the ones he's already missed, or starting now? I assume starting now, because I believe he was paid for the games they've played so far this season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It seems like he should be able to pay them back what he's made already and get them to count it, but I don't know if he's able.

I'd love it if I could afford to piss away the type of money this dumb shit is going to cost him.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535547092916113409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535548121439150080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535548404038774786

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535549444893073409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535549672668950529
Weird seeing a competent union chief in a sport other than baseball.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

The suspension is incongruous with previous suspensions only because Stern was soft (lol) on everything. I mean, Artest should have been banned for life, and if somebody did what he did today they probably would be.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Taylor is back on the active roster finally.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Sent down to the D-league over the weekend, but that shouldn't really be surprising considering he hasn't played organized basketball in about a year (ruptured his Achilles in December of last season) and probably has a ton of rust to shake off.


----------

